# Watch Sunday's broadcast of Pirelli World Challenge races on NBCSN



## rickracer (Aug 10, 2014)

Watch Sunday's (August 10 at 1:30pm eastern) broadcast of Pirelli World Challenge races from Toronto and Mid-Ohio on NBCSN

here's a sneak peak:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoOnKTWlPdo


----------

